
AI vs. Me. WHO.WILL.WIN? - pplonski86
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxloGgn9Fj0&list=PLpSMHMRlawwHAnFltguX1SouT4W2aCbKX
======
zunzun
THIS WAS INTERESTING, THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT.

